# A "promotional" video i made for my router.



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

let me know what you think!


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Ryan360 said:


> let me know what you think!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaHazVgqcjU


Very professional video.
Is the CNC setup a DIY job or kit? Any details?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good timing with the music. I would imagine that to be harder than it looks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Ryan,

Great eye for details! Well done video that rivals some "professionally" made ones out there. Keep up the good work. I just love to see people your age discover their talents, put them to work, and contribute to inspiring others. 

Again, WELL DONE.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like it...

Love the editing.

How many takes...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nicely done, congratulations.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nicely done . Music suited the video


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! Paul It was not a kit. I did use a few concepts of others, but kinda went about my own way of doing it. 
It cost me roughly $1500 and about a year to make. It weighs a ton (helps with chatter  ) best way to see the other details is watch another YouTube movie i made. 
Im also starting a blog haha...yea trying alittle bit of everything! Heres the youtube video 



 (not sure if im going to leave the ad's the videos, just thought its be cool to see if i make any money, but im guessing its more annoying to the viewer? lol )
Heres the blog Ryan's projects! (That sometimes work) still in its early stage....both the video and the blog shows alittle different aspects.

James, actually, only one piece of wood was carved in the making of this video! Me and my younger brother had 2 cameras, one at a fixed spot and another handheld.

The music was the work of my other younger brother, with alittle influence on the sound from me =)


----------

